# Rock Fishing 101



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OK Jason where do I sign up? Congrats on taking home the money. Now you've walked the walk. Way to go buddy.   I'll leave the details to you. 

Catman.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Did he take it with that 34"er?

Congrats Fl, if I know you, you are prolly over showing th Southners how to fish th Peake right now.  

BTW, anybody have a report on how th 2 southern boys done today?(NS4D an C2H&G)


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Good job FL!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ok Nick let me look at my dayplanner and see what day I have open.....! LOL yeah was a crazy day for me and a few other P&S members. I also want to say congrats to Tunafish for taking 2nd place. He was hooking some quality fish too. C2H&G and NS4D it was great meeting you guys. Sorry you came up for the skunk but I bet you had a good time. We'll be fishing again real soon! Cdog I missed ya but next time my friend. Also very glad to see Mapcaster get into some quality fish after that long drive. He tied for 3rd place! So yeah P&S showed up at the tournament. Hey where are those remedial guys anyway!  Man you know it is on like donkey kong!!!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*.....*


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*LMAO*


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Fl,

We are every where you met one of my disciples, Jedi Angler.
For now, I will be nice, I'm not bothering you, why are you bothering me? Enjoy your victory.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*I, I. I...*

Fl-man,

 

sir backcaster


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*pyrrhic victory...*

fl-man,


 

sir backcaster


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*??????*

Man don't get mad was just messing with you guys. You should of heard what James was saying when he found out I had won the tournament! He didn't know how he was going to break it to you guys!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*If that was a phyrric victory....*

I'll take as many as I can get.........

OOOPs didn't mean to butt in.....LOL


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*on my list...*

aero, put b-rad on my list.

sir backcaster


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

James was just being James. If the long game was in order it's a good thing that Ralph nor myself was there. Of course I couldn't win, being that I'm a Capital LongCaster board member.
I wasn't there, but I'm sure you were in the vicinity of the point. Everyone on or near the point had the advantage. If you are not near the point, you are chasing stragglers and drowning bait.
Congrats !


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

cry me a river - FL is good people - if you didnt even show up then stop crying


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Obviously some of us can't or choose not to read. Fl is a big boy he can speak for himself.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*all up in mine...*

aero, no one is questioning mr floridaman's fishing prowess. obviously mr getty would like a piece of me too. well you got it bud. put mr getty on my list too. i got a half a mind to call roy. but he is busy serving his country chasing a cowardly rat through the mountains of pakistan and afghanistan. roy has already located noreiga and hoffa. 

sir backcaster


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Who let my dawg out?


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

your list? no one gives a shit about your list - im from baltimore too - anytime buddy


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

What has become of this thread?? The guy won the fishing competition so if you don't want to say your congrats, there's no need to be bitter. Besides, the rockfish challenge was setup for a good cause, not a full out competition. This is just sad


----------



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

if you wanna cry then cry if you wanna threaten then your barking up the wrong tree


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Wrong Way,

I could not agree more.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*STOP*

JP & WRONGWAY, THIS IS A JOKE. AN ON GOING JOKE BETWEEN THE REMEDIAL GROUP AND THE WARRIORS. THIS THREAD HAS BEEN GOING ON AND OFF FOR SOMETIME. AND EVERYTIME SOMEONE [OUTSIDE THE JOKES] GETS INVOLVED IT GET SERIOUS. ONCE AGAIN THIS IS A JOKE! THIS WAS NEVER INTENDED TO BE SERIOUS! 

RALPH


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I agree with Ralph. All of this is a joke. The remedial dream team and the Warriors are all friends. The smackdown was set up by us to create a little drama on the board. Remember guys that this is all in fun. Please do not attack the Dream Team because they are friends of mine and there is no need for petty name calling.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Ditto!*

If you don't know whats going on, ask. The remedial dream team and the Warriors are all friends. It's all in humor and really needs to stay within the two groupes involved, we know what all the BS is about. 

Don't let comments get under your skin. it shows weakness. Warriors have no weakness like the cream puffs....errr, I mean Dream team displays.  We don't care about a hit list or Roy, just so long as that three legged dog gets fed. They wiill need him fat and happy when this is all over. That pooch may be all that saves Ralph from hanging himself do to a *BAD* @ss whoop'in!  ROFLMAO.....Tightlines

P.S. As a peace offering and to show the type of guys the Warriors are. Ralphie my boy, we would like to return your sock! :jawdrop:


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*ehhh*

Call em what ya want I say.  Sorry should have put my dawg on a leash. Ralph and Aero993 meet my pit bull JettyPaul! Anybody messes with me gets the wrath of my dawg's teeth! LOL Yeah this all in good fun. It wasn't really started just for drama but to have a friendly competition between the warrior team and the remedial dream team. Of course we all know who would win but it actually hasn't happened yet. So we should all just chill and relish the fact that spring is in the air, croakers are coming soon and the season opens up in 12 days!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ah-Ha!The sock returns!Thanxs Hat...still LMAO!!!!!!!

FLF-don't you ever sleep?


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

You guys are always trying to bring drama. Isn't fishing enough drama??


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Fishing is fun and a great way to meet people and having some freindly competion is always fun and what's more fun than the winning team giving it to the losing team which is what team Warriors is going to do to the remedial dream team


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*give credit where credit is due...*

heys guys, i am always struck by the fact that one fisherman is ready to come to the aid [in this case the defense] of another fisherman. for that i tip my hat to wrongway and jetty paul. that is way cool.

ralph


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Ummmmmmmmm*

Do you think I can get a copy of your list, Ralph?

RFLMAO


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Condolezza Rice*

you guys went and did it now. there's been a roy yarmouth spoting. it looks like i was wrong about roy's patriotism. it appears he is serving his country as much as george jr served his. roy yarmouth is dating condoleeza and helping her through the difficult times while she is testifying.

sir backcaster aka roy yarmouth


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Okay, let's not let this degenerate from a little kidding back and forth into hostility.

And watch the language.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Hear hear! Thank you sand flea.

You guys with the testosterone overdose need to be careful about getting all worked up before you do your homework.

For my part, if the rest of Team Warrior are 1/2 as cool as FL, I'll be honored to be beat by them and proud to call them friend. 

(But in any case we know that ain't gonna happen. Anyway, judging from the way FL was casting, my money says he'll come over to the Light Side any day now. You know it's in you Jason, Aero is your father. You are a jedi caster, one of us.).

And stop calling us the "Dream Team", cause we're your worst NIGHTMARE. Oops, there I go again. Now The Wolf is out the bag.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*I’m tired of ...*

hearing about FL’s 34" Rockfish. Let’s GET IT ON!!!!!  Here’s my 47"er!!!!

Pelican Man.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*That was the kindling ...*

for the fire. Now lets stoke it up a bit more!!! :barf: This 48 1/2"er 
(44 lbs.) had a 34" Rockfish for dinner today!! Come on you Team Warrior boys ... no more talking ... lets GET IT ON!!!  

Pelican Man.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Nice*

Drummies you got there! I plan on getting me a few this year also. The only time I have been able to target them has been in FL and I got one that was 42 and 43".


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

....so is there a new date for the smackdown???


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I am waiting for you to come back because it seems a few of my team members have jumped ship for a reasons only justified by them


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thats funny,*

I can't think of anyone that has said they are pulling out of the Smackdown.  Please let us know who these drop-outs are?....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well I just figured since my honor and credibility is gone that they would no longer want to be on my team right? :barf: How about I change the name to Team Sellout?? Think people would feel better about it then?:barf:


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*If the shoe fits?*

wear it! Because the only person that jumped a ship around here is the captain! End this here and take it to PM's....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*I am*

If you don't want to be on my team then f$#% off! This is not aimed at any single person but to my whole team in general. I am tired of being the nice all around guy. I guess you got to throw around attitude and pass a lot of judgement on people to get anywhere around here. If you don't understand how this past weekends events went then don't criticize or talk behind peoples back. I feel like I am in grade school again.:barf: Sheesh!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*When you talk the talk,*

walk the walk! Nuff said, end of story.....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Yeah*

Guess a few other people that were there are having the same problem too huh? No wait it's just me from what I understand! I am just tired of all the 








contests!!!!!!!!!!!!
My days are numbered......


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Trouble in Paradise.*


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I believe that's what happens when we let piddly-$h!t like contests, feelings, emotions, etc. get in the way of important stuff like FISHING & RELAXING.

Get some rest guys, drink a cold-one or six and remember there's only two really important things to get a man excited or upset....... $$$$$ & Women, fishing involves neither one.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*It's sad*

First, it's Ben-Lo, now this??


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey TunaFish, wanna have fun, then let's you and me go fishing, enjoy the outdoors, some good company, and maybe in the brief time on the wood planks or in the sand, you and I can also remember what is important in life, and maybe we too can realize how lucky we are.

My 2 cents

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Shaggy,*

Amen to that brother!!!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

So, I am off until three o'clock tomorrow afternoon, weather here, windy but warm, take me less than five minutes to get bloods (it'll take you longer to get to the fishing spot). First, we could have a "bait the hook challenge", see who does it fastest (neatness counts, and whole bloods not allowed), then we could move on to challenge number two (easier at SPSP then the Peake ""snag city"), and the next challenge would be the "distance cast" (accuracy doesn't matter, just how much line is removed from spool, and birds nest don't count), or we could just take the frickin' worms, put 'em on the hooks, toss 'em out, hope for the best and FISH.

And on a side note, let's keep the ol' challenge in a PM, because those that don't know, don't know, and then it does turn into one of those urinating contests. I think it's all in fun yet..........

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Imagine that,*



shaggy said:


> *or we could just take the frickin' worms, put 'em on the hooks, toss 'em out, hope for the best and FISH.  *


What a concept, would it really work? Sounds like a plan to me, I think we should try it. ....Tightlines


----------



## angelfish (Mar 18, 2004)

*damn*

I hope you all over this arguing crap....i mean come on dont you all fish with each other like everyweekend? Heh this board is basically based around the fishing in your area and stuff, and I myself like to read the posts of what you catch rather then who can cast the farthest..dont we got a board for that anyway?!..::Looks over at the distance casting Forum::. Since this is like a soap opera most of the times I was just wondering for myself and the other non striper fishing team members what side has who? Who is on the Warriors?! Who is on Remedials?!


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: damn*



angelfish said:


> Since this is like a soap opera most of the times I was just wondering for myself and the other non striper fishing team members what side has who? Who is on the Warriors?! Who is on Remedials?!


It doesn't matter anymore:

Team Warrior and Remedial Team Merger


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

All the BS will be a thing of the past once the croaker hit the Tank. The Tank, unlike any other fishing, has a way of healing all wounds. For those of you who have never fished the Tank probably don't understand what I'm saying.

Catman.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Fished the Tank, but AI is what to me is what you mean, it's all about FUN, FISHING and FREINDS (if they happen upon the sand), and yes I may be shouting a few words, but Nick, as a guy feeling a little old, and no, I am not proficient enough to be classified an ol' salt, can't wait to fish with ya again and soon. Maybe what Mr. Mark Twain said is true, but as Murph stated RIF, so if ya want for more read a good book and get over it.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------

